# Rib rest



## Bbqbrad (May 5, 2009)

I let my brisket and Pork Butt rest, but do you let your ribs rest?


----------



## Unity (May 5, 2009)

I hear it doesn't hurt, but it's hard to keep eaters away.

--John


----------

